# Авиация > Современность >  КАНТ - "РУБЕЖ - 2004"

## An-Z

Ну что, полетели дальше?
Холода навевают воспоминания о лете.. Вскоре после возращения из блицтура по аэродромам ДА я получил неожиданное пришлашение от начальника N-отдела ОАО "Камов" поучаствовать в учениях "Рубеж-2004", куда они отправляли Ка-50. Как говорится, это предложение из тех, что невозможно отклонить. Был срочно выбит последний кусок годового отпуска, закуплено максимальное (по финансовым возможностям) количество плёнки, арендован цифровик и набит всем необходимым походный рюкзак.
После нескольких часов ожидания вылета со Чкаловской мы забиваемся в Ил-76 где давно томится Ка-50 и взлетаем. Аэродром прибытия Кант. Через 5 часов мы уже вдохнули тёплый воздух киргизских степей и садов. Пройдя пограничные формальности я выскочил из самолёта, в километре виднелись Су-25, Су-24М и Су-27 вокруг которых наблюдалась активность наземного персонала. Явно намечались полёты. Я побежал вытаскивать рюкзак и доставать фотоаппаратуру. Пока бегал, завыли "пускачи" Су-27, их трудно спутать с чем то другим.. Только отошёл к краю рулёжки, как показалcя выруливающий на разведку погоды Су-25УБ (!!  8) )

----------


## An-Z

Естественно, я не смог удержаться и выбежал и отснял его взлёт.. И тут же попался каким-то сердитым полковникам, которые незаметно подъехали на "уазике" к нашему борту.  8) В общем меня не сильно ругали, но фотоаппарат просили больше не доставать.. Но когда они уехали, я всётаки сфотал вернувшегося разведчика. 
После размещения в Бишкеке мы вернулись на аэродром, где приступили к разгрузке "борта" и подготовке Ка-50 к сборке.

----------


## An-Z

Всё таки я не удержался и водил фотоаппаратам по сторонам, ведь  -ПОЛЁТЫ!! Что осложняло работу, так это жара под 35 и большое расстояние до ВПП и стоянки. Фотать приходилось на предельном фокусном расстоянии, да сквозь марево раскалённого воздуха..

----------


## Viggen

Первые в ВВС России.

----------


## Nazar

2An-Z

Здорово,завидую по белому
Самое смешное,через год после тебя обе Сушки б\н 44, б\н 45 попались и мне




> Первые в ВВС России


А с чего вы взяли,что именно они? это Липецкие борта,принимали участи в боевых вылетах над Чечней,я точно знаю, что б\н 40,44,45 первые оборудованные СЦУиН "Гефест",а вот по поводу первых в ВВС не уверен .

----------


## Marek_W_Pilat

Господин "Волк-АнЗелм" ! 

Большое спасибо за Акулу ("...первые в ВВС России.." -viggen ). 
Гратулирую "Камову" и "камовцам", всем интересующимся военной авиациой. 
"Пусь всегда будет солнце..." (подозреваю - плохое смотрение Волка АнЗельма....) но "без войны не живет ни одно поколение.." и как говорили римские филозофы "si vis pacem para bellum" (..ошибился ?) или (здесь хорошый перевод напишут русские друзя !). 

Прекрасные фото из этого cocтава это панорама гор снята из аэродрома. Это реклама туризма ? 
Смотряя из Польши - красивее как в Америке ! 
Будем продавать это фото амерам ? 

Господин Волк-АнЗельм ! Ждем второй части репортажа ! Знаем что будут интересные как последнее.. 
Большое спасибо ! 
Марек В. Пилат 

ПС. Помечтал немножко что дорога из Бишкека в Санкт Петербург через Эвпаторию. Наверняка ошибился !

----------


## AC

> Первые в ВВС России.


Кто первые в ВВС России?

----------


## Marek_W_Pilat

Viggen ! AC !

Что я должен ответит ???

 Фотки ??????????
 Думал что "Акулы" ....

Marek

----------


## AC

> Viggen ! AC !
> Что я должен ответит ???
>  Фотки ??????????
>  Думал что "Акулы" ....
> Marek


Ка-50, который привозили в Кант, не ВВСовский, он "Камовский". Если мне не изменяет память, фирма "Камов" возила его туда за свой счет.

----------


## An-Z

> Первые в ВВС России.


А это вовсе не Су-24М2.. :?  Это Су-24М доработанный "Гефестом", а Су-24М2 это модернизация ОКБ "Сухого", от которой военные почему то не в восторге..
2АС: память вам не изменяеет..




> Прекрасные фото из этого cocтава это панорама гор снята из аэродрома. Это реклама туризма ?


Безусловно! Причём самого лучшего его вида - АВИАЦИОННОГО! Вообще в в Киргизии красиво, а в горах ОЧЕНЬ красиво!




> Будем продавать это фото амерам ?


Форт-Нокса не хватит! :lol:

----------


## An-Z

На следующий день погодка ухудшилась, но надо было заканчивать со сборкой вертолёта и подготовить его к облёту.
А на аэродроме снова шумели двигатели и шли полёты. От такой интенсивности полётов в России наверно уже отвыкли..

----------


## An-Z

Пока ждали когда подтащут Ка-50, "спрятался" за Ил-76 и фотал полёты..

----------


## An-Z

Мы приступили к работе, а на авиабазе кипела жизнь..

----------


## An-Z

ups

----------


## Nazar

Красота,
спасибо Андрей

----------


## Вячеслав

Грейт Ворк! Мэни фэнкс!  :lol: 
Огромное спасибо! Ждём ещё   :Wink:

----------


## AndyK

Репортаж - супер! 

А что касаемо Су-25УТ, тезка, знаете ли непростительно:-). Нет такого самолета у нас в строю, а есть Су-25УБ - спарка, по своим боевым возможностям полностью идентичная одноместному "сухарю"   :D

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А что касаемо Су-25УТ, тезка, знаете ли непростительно:-). Нет такого самолета у нас в строю, а есть Су-25УБ - спарка, по своим боевым возможностям полностью идентичная одноместному "сухарю"   :D


Так уж и непростительно? То есть, Андрей, я так понимаю, ты никогда не делаешь опечатки? :-)

----------


## AndyK

Очепятки? Буковки иногда путаю и меняю местами, но чтобы такие грубые?! Никада... ("Киргуду", типа) :-) 
А вообще, пошутилка, конечно же...:-) Так сказать дружеская подколка, типа, - "как  можно было спутать "голубя мира" (Су-25УТГ)  с боевой машиной?":-). Офтоп в общем. Надеюсь шо не злостый?

----------


## Nazar

> А что касаемо Су-25УТ, тезка, знаете ли непростительно. Нет такого самолета у нас в строю, а есть Су-25УБ - спарка, по своим боевым возможностям полностью идентичная одноместному "сухарю"


Но такая машина все-же была,хоть и "не в строю"
А  по поводу "непростительной ошибки",я думаю Андрей прожив часть жизни на Севере,прекрасно знает что-такое Су-25УТГ и скорее всего просто опечатался

----------


## Viggen

> А это вовсе не Су-24М2..   Это Су-24М доработанный "Гефестом", а Су-24М2 это модернизация ОКБ "Сухого", от которой военные почему то не в восторге..


Хм, мне говорили, что борты 44 и 45 первые с полным комплектом БРЭО и что они именно Су-24М2. Но так как информация не из первых рук, то возможно я неправ. А "первые в ВВС" это я в смысле первые летающие. Привык, что европейцам что ГЛИЦ, что ЦБП, что БАП все одно :) .
А вообще программа Су-24М2 явно бесперспективна, так как ВВС взяли на себя "соцобязательство" Су-27ИБ купить. Хотя теоретически всякие кульбиты вроде истории с Ка-50 и Ми-28 возможны.

----------


## Varvar

Эх, Акула, какая красотища :D 
Огромное спасибо за прекрасные фотки. :D 
Интересно что теперь с Акулами будет, будут ли выпускаться и остануться ли на вооружении, в связи с такой переменой курса в сторону Ми-28.

----------


## An-Z

> Репортаж - супер! 
> 
> А что касаемо Су-25УТ, тезка, знаете ли непростительно:-). Нет такого самолета у нас в строю....


Андрюха! Какой ты всё таки.. "замечательный". Вот штоб я без твоей дотошности и тщательности делал?! Делал бы левые фотки , не обращая внимания на камуфляж и многое другое.. 
 :Wink:  
Исправился..




> А вообще программа Су-24М2 явно бесперспективна, так как ВВС взяли на себя "соцобязательство" Су-27ИБ купить.....


Отыскивать логику в поступках руководства ВВС мне достаточно сложно, но на мой взгляд 27ИБ полюбому будет в разы дороже модернизации 24М, а боевые возможности ИБэшки шире не намного.. 

2Varvar: Пока вводятся в строй 3 машины в Арсеньеве, а так же реанимируются те машины, что уже были переданы ВВС.

Всем спасибо за отзывы. Я продолжу, если нет возражений..

За несколько часов сборка вертолёта была закончена, проверены все системы. Ка-50 был готов совершить контрольный полёт. Разрешения на вылет ждали часа 4.  Всё это время полёты продолжались. Скрывать не буду, от такого обилия военных самолётов и вертолётов, да ещё активно летающих впал в состояние авиационной эйфории, залез на контейнер для лопастей и тащииился... :lol:  Правда не забывал переодически работать фотоаппаратом.

----------


## An-Z

Ка-50 впервые в Киргизском небе!

----------


## An-Z

После облёта всем был предоставлен день для отдыха и акклиматизации. Я его провёл знакомясь с Бишкеком, красивый город, общее впечатление - положительное. Хотя была забавная встреча с местными ментами. Ну как у нас проверяют документы у всех "южан", так проверили и меня, но с восточной спецификой. Она проявилась и в том, что весь наряд милиции остановив меня, поздоровался со мной  за руку  :lol:  Забавно так пообщались..
На следующий день лётчики должны были ознакомится с районом предстоящих учений. С утречка были на аэродроме.. Запуск..

----------


## An-Z

А на аэродроме  кипела жизнь, переодически пролетали Ми-8, на стоянке вокруг самолётов копошился народ..
Тут мне повезло!!  Заметил, что к нам приближается группа "телевизионщиков" в сопровождении нескольких офицеров. Пока ТВшники работали с Ка-50 я разговорился с офицерами,  оказалось это представители пресс-службы Уральской армии ВВС и ПВО которые сопровождают  всю эту прессу.. Я тут же поклялся, что я тоже лучшаий представитель прессы, только без аккредитации и напросился пойти к ним к стоянке.. Спасибо им, что отнеслись к просьбе по человечески...

----------


## An-Z

Так как намечался ещё один вылет (на контрольную стрельбу) я поспешил занять место на Ил-76..

----------


## Nazar

> Сообщение от An-Z
> 
> А это вовсе не Су-24М2..   Это Су-24М доработанный "Гефестом", а Су-24М2 это модернизация ОКБ "Сухого", от которой военные почему то не в восторге..
> 
> 
> Хм, мне говорили, что борты 44 и 45 первые с полным комплектом БРЭО и что они именно Су-24М2. Но так как информация не из первых рук, то возможно я неправ. А "первые в ВВС" это я в смысле первые летающие. Привык, что европейцам что ГЛИЦ, что ЦБП, что БАП все одно :) .
> А вообще программа Су-24М2 явно бесперспективна, так как ВВС взяли на себя "соцобязательство" Су-27ИБ купить. Хотя теоретически всякие кульбиты вроде истории с Ка-50 и Ми-28 возможны.


Ачто значит самолет с полным комплектом БРЕО?(просто у отца уточнил,он ответить затруднился)
Су-24М-самолет с полным комплектом БРЕО для Су-24М
Су-24МР-самолет с полным комплектом БРЕО для Су-24МР
а борта 40,44,45(как уже говорил сначала я ,а потом Андрей) доработаны УКАУ(унифицированный комплекс автоматизированного управления)"Гефест" и кроме этого никаких отличий от Су-24М не имеют,а сам "Гефест"(не видел ,но поверил на слово,) блочок,размером меньше посылочного ящика 
Между прочим у нас на вооружение эта система до сих пор,в отличии от Алжирского аналога,не принята

----------


## Вячеслав

Андрей, а по той очень интересной баазе хранения так и не удалось походить? Если нет, то по какой причине, нехватка времени или не пустили?  :(

----------


## An-Z

2Вячеслав: Да времени хватало, просто это киргизская часть базы, а так как я не имел никакого отношения к прессе, или российским ВВС, то как то так, буром, туда ломиться побоялся, а если точнее выразиться не хотел создавать проблем для людей привёзших меня в Кант. В пердпоследний день я познакомился с местными авиаторами и в принципе договорился туда попасть.. но, в тот день не удалось, а в день отлёта пришлось решать кучу всяких задач и когда мы добрались к самолёту ждали только нас.. облм..

----------


## Viggen

> Ачто значит самолет с полным комплектом БРЕО?(просто у отца уточнил,он ответить затруднился)
> Су-24М-самолет с полным комплектом БРЕО для Су-24М
> Су-24МР-самолет с полным комплектом БРЕО для Су-24МР
> а борта 40,44,45(как уже говорил сначала я ,а потом Андрей) доработаны УКАУ(унифицированный комплекс автоматизированного управления)"Гефест" и кроме этого никаких отличий от Су-24М не имеют,а сам "Гефест"(не видел ,но поверил на слово,) блочок,размером меньше посылочного ящика 
> Между прочим у нас на вооружение эта система до сих пор,в отличии от Алжирского аналога,не принята


Полный комплект это просто все БРЭО, которое планировали поставить на данный самолет. Конкретно для Су-24М2 это выражается в том, что на б/н 44 и 45 УКАУ в полной комплектации. Скорее всего, с тех пор и на остальные самолеты поставили недостающие системы.
А на вооружение, как известно, Ту-160 тоже долго не был, не говоря о всяких "Яках" :) . Это в России и СССР делу не мешает.

----------


## AC

To An-Z:
Где-то я это уже видел...
AirForces Monthly December 2004
http://shop.keypublishing.com/acatal...mber_2004.html
Как щас помню, купил в Лондоне журнальчик, раскрыл его, а там -- Зинчук и Михеев во всей красе -- "Рубеж-2004" :D

----------


## Д.Срибный

> To An-Z:
> Где-то я это уже видел...
> AirForces Monthly December 2004
> http://shop.keypublishing.com/acatal...mber_2004.html
> Как щас помню, купил в Лондоне журнальчик, раскрыл его, а там -- Зинчук и Михеев во всей красе -- "Рубеж-2004" :D


Андрей много где печатался... Но больше всего на airforce.ru!  :lol:

----------


## Nazar

> [Полный комплект это просто все БРЭО, которое планировали поставить на данный самолет. Конкретно для Су-24М2 это выражается в том, что на б/н 44 и 45 УКАУ в полной комплектации. Скорее всего, с тех пор и на остальные самолеты поставили недостающие системы.
> А на вооружение, как известно, Ту-160 тоже долго не был, не говоря о всяких "Яках" :) . Это в России и СССР делу не мешает.


Как оно могло планироваться,если,лопусти  м,в 1993году еще никто и недумал  о "Гефесте"
Еще раз пытаюсь до Вас донести,Су-24М-это полностью самодостаточный саолет на то время ,в которое он вводился на воруженние,а по поводу установки всех этих систем,так они до сих пор не установленны на серийные машны

----------


## Viggen

> Как оно могло планироваться,если,лопусти  м,в 1993году еще никто и не думал о "Гефесте" 
> Еще раз пытаюсь до Вас донести,Су-24М-это полностью самодостаточный саолет на то время ,в которое он вводился на воруженние,а по поводу установки всех этих систем,так они до сих пор не установленны на серийные машны


Планироваться оно могло обыкновенно. Решили поставить УКАУ в опредленной комплектации на Су-24М и считать это модернизацией. Если в УКАУ не хватает деталей, то получается, что модернизированный самолет имеет неполный комплект БРЭО.
Теперь на тему Су-24М. Во-первых, выражайтесь, пожалуйста, корректно. Я не склад, чтобы до меня что-то "доносить". Во-вторых, я говорил о Су-24М2, а не о Су-24М. То, что Су-24М "самодостаточен", я знаю. Соответственно, говоря о БРЭО Су-24М2, я не затрагивал никак вопрос БРЭО Су-24М.

----------


## Nazar

> Во-вторых, я говорил о Су-24М2, а не о Су-24М. То, что Су-24М "самодостаточен", я знаю. Соответственно, говоря о БРЭО Су-24М2, я не затрагивал никак вопрос БРЭО Су-24М.


Хорошо ,попробую еще раз,
Су-24М б\н 40,44,45 это просто Су-24М с установленной УКАУ"Гефест"
Су-24М2 б\н38, немного другой самолет оснащенный  новым вооружением и БРЭО,а основным отличием его от Су-24М является оснащение его новыми кабинными многофункциональными цветными жидкокристаллическими дисплеями 
Вам показать кабину самолета Су-24М б\н 44 :?: ,если Вы там найдете хоть один ЖК-дисплей,я съем свою фуражку :lol: 

Информация,как говориться,из первых рук,от людей,которые данную технику эксплуатируют

----------


## Nazar

блин,забылд фото подписать,а отредактировать не получилось
На фото Кузнецов Александр Иванович,зам.командира 67БАП по воспитательной работе

----------


## An-Z

> To An-Z:
> Где-то я это уже видел...
> AirForces Monthly December 2004


:D 
Не человеческая память!!! Фотки с "Рубежа" много где публиковались, НО! Ни в одном издании не было возможности разместить и 5% тех фотографий, что отснял я и тем более Алексей Михеев, ресурсы матчасти у него момощнее. Поэтому большинство фотографий сдесь размещаемых нигде больше не появлялись. Приятных просмотров!

2Nazar&Viggen: Брейк, коллеги! Су-24М2 в Канте НЕ БЫЛО!

А я продолжу..

----------


## An-Z

После проливного дождя небо быстро очистилось и вновь засияло солнце, запустился Ту-134УБ и вновь поспешил на свой НП, надеясь запечатлень его взлёт..

----------


## An-Z

Жутко ранним утром мы отправились из Бишкека в сторону Иссык-куля, на высокогорный полигон, где и должны были проводится учения.. На собственно учения нам было не попасть из-за обилия президентов и министров и соответсвенно служб безопасности. В принципе мы мало что теряли, ведь сценарий был тот же. По дороге встретился памятник МиГ-23МФ кажись.. стоит на въезде в Токмак, где то недалеко когда то работал аэродром Луговая..
Пока админ спит  :Wink:  , выложу немного оффтопных фоток киргизских и казахских спецназовцев, их вообще мало кто видел.. думаю будет интересно..
Для общей информации, высота места проведения учений 1800-2000м, температура +30- +35

----------


## An-Z

"ВАЙНА"

----------


## An-Z

штурмовка продолжается.. Су-24М бросали ЗАБы

----------


## An-Z

а бой продолжался..

----------


## Д.Срибный

Кстати, Андрей, как тебе киргизы показались в плане боевой подготовки и боеготовности?

----------


## An-Z

заключительные моменты учений..

----------


## Oleg Odessa

А почему "киргиззкий" Ми-8 с красными звездами "рассекает"?
Может это все-же российский борт?

Олег.

----------


## An-Z

> Кстати, Андрей, как тебе киргизы показались в плане боевой подготовки и боеготовности?


За всех военнослужащих киргизской армии сказать не могу, т.к. видел в действии только вертолётчиков и спецназовцев. Спецназ стрелял отлично,  вообще произвёл приятное впечатление. Все собранные, сосредоточенные, болтовни не слышно, передвигаются бегом когда офицер обращается. С дисциплиной всё в порядке. Когда фотографировал бойцов, к нам подошёл их Комбат. Познакомились, поговорили. По его словам им равным в действиях в горах нет, они это доказывали и американским спецназовцам и другим соседям (китайцам, пакистанцам). В это охотно верится. Из его рассказа они на этот полигон раз в неделю, иногда два, выходят на стрельбы, естественно в полной выкладке, естественно пешком.. говорит, "тут через перевал, мы рядом совсем.." Часть где то под Токмаком, поглядел по карте, километров 30.. по карте.. перевал 2800м
Да, артиллеристы в принципе свои мишени  вполне точно накрыли..
Вертолётчики... практически все русские, летают много по линии ООН да и от катаний туристов не отказываются, опыт полётов в высокогорье огромный. ну а стонут о том же, что и наши.. ресурсы, двигатели, новых вертушек всего две кажись.. остальные все ремонтные..
Несколько фоток отличного вертолётчика и хорошего человека Александра Паршукова (ВВС Киргизии)

----------


## An-Z

> А почему "киргиззкий" Ми-8 с красными звездами "рассекает"?
> Может это все-же российский борт?
> 
> Олег.


Ну любят они нас.. :)  на капоте эмблема Министерства обороны Киргизии.. да и с вертолётчиками я потом общался..

На следующий день начались собстно учения, а мы заняли позиции на аэродроме Кант

----------


## An-Z

начались учения..

----------


## AC

> А почему "киргиззкий" Ми-8 с красными звездами "рассекает"?


А что? Вон белорусы тоже со звездами старого образца "рассекают" и ничего. Не застолбили мы копирайт на звезду... :D

----------


## AC

> После проливного дождя небо быстро очистилось и вновь засияло солнце, запустился Ту-134УБ и вновь поспешил на свой НП, надеясь запечатлень его взлёт..


На этой "тушке" в Кант прилетал из Екатеринбурга командующий 5-й армии ВВС и ПВО.

----------


## AC

> Ми-24ПН стреляли только С-8..
> Жаль, что прошли они очень быстро, качственной фотографии сделать не удалось...


Очень непривычно видеть атакующий 24-й с неубранным шасси. А ведь на "ПН" его уже не уберешь...

----------


## An-Z

8)

----------


## An-Z

пока на аэродроме установилась тишина, пошли к Ан-22

----------


## An-Z

8)

----------


## An-Z

вот собственно и всё.. после того как все сели, показалась вереница машин которая направилась к Ту-154, оркестр радостно заиграл, человек похожий на МО РФ проследовал на борт  "тушки" и через несколько минут она поднялась в небо..
на а/б Кант воцарилась тишина..

----------


## An-Z

> На этой "тушке" в Кант прилетал из Екатеринбурга командующий 5-й армии ВВС и ПВО.


  :Wink:  Точна! Откуда знаешь??

----------


## Oleg Odessa

> Ну любят они нас.. :)  на капоте эмблема Министерства обороны Киргизии.. да и с вертолётчиками я потом общался..


Не понимаю, какое отношение имеет "любовь" к ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫМ символам госпринадлежности.  :)
Выходит вертушки российские или арендованные, может.




> А что? Вон белорусы тоже со звездами старого образца "рассекают" и ничего. Не застолбили мы копирайт на звезду...


У белорусов официальные ОЗ такие, а у киргизов свои есть.

Олег.

----------


## AC

> Точна! Откуда знаешь??


У нас все хвосты записаны... :D 

А ЧТО, НА УЛЕТЕ ЧЕЛОВЕКА ПОХОЖЕГО НА МО ФОТОРЕП ОКОНЧЕН?

----------


## Viggen

> Хорошо ,попробую еще раз,
> Су-24М б\н 40,44,45 это просто Су-24М с установленной УКАУ"Гефест"
> Су-24М2 б\н38, немного другой самолет оснащенный  новым вооружением и БРЭО,а основным отличием его от Су-24М является оснащение его новыми кабинными многофункциональными цветными жидкокристаллическими дисплеями 
> Вам показать кабину самолета Су-24М б\н 44 :?: ,если Вы там найдете хоть один ЖК-дисплей,я съем свою фуражку :lol: 
> Информация,как говориться,из первых рук,от людей,которые данную технику эксплуатируют


Спасибо за разьяснение и фотографии. Теперь все понятно :) . Эти две модификации многих, не имеющих прямого отношения к программе, запутали.

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо за разьяснение и фотографии. Теперь все понятно  . Эти две модификации многих, не имеющих прямого отношения к программе, запутали.


Ну и ладненько,рад что наконец пришли к консенсусу

----------


## An-Z

> У нас все хвосты записаны... :D 
> 
> А ЧТО, НА УЛЕТЕ ЧЕЛОВЕКА ПОХОЖЕГО НА МО ФОТОРЕП ОКОНЧЕН?


  :Wink:   Это радует.. (про хвосты)..

В принципе да, на следующий день улетели и мы.. когда въехали на аэродром, тишина и пустота удивили.... осталась пара Су-25.. Будет свободный часок, выложу не вошедшие сюда фотки в "Галерею"

----------


## AC

> В принципе да, на следующий день улетели и мы.. когда въехали на аэродром, тишина и пустота удивили.... осталась пара Су-25.. Будет свободный часок, выложу не вошедшие сюда фотки в "Галерею"


Жаль :cry:  А "Галерею" будем ждать :D

----------


## An-Z

Да ладно, чего жалеть то? Вывалить пару сотен фоток Ка-50 в разных ракурсах чтоб всех от него окончательно затошнило??  :Wink:   Мне он конечно нравится, но не настолько..  Поэтому буду выдавать сбаллансированную и дозированную информацию.. по возможности.

----------


## AndyK

> Да ладно, чего жалеть то? Вывалить пару сотен фоток Ка-50 в разных ракурсах чтоб всех от него окончательно затошнило??   Мне он конечно нравится, но не настолько..  Поэтому буду выдавать сбаллансированную и дозированную информацию.. по возможности.


От если бы ты стока фоток Су-25 навалил, меня бы даже нискока не затошнило :D   :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

Сколько смог  их отфотать, столько и отвалил (Су-25)... всё таки к ним было так просто не подойти..

----------


## штЫрлиц

An-Z Спасибо за фотографии (особенно Ка-50)
к МОЕМУ сожалению я  не нашел здесь  фотографий кабины КА 50 изнутри и лопастей винтов ,
а посему  не могли бы вы  дать  пару ответов ,если Вас не затруднит, на следующие вопросы:
1. Какого цвета кабина изнутри у этого борта ?
2. В какие цвета окрашены лопасти винтов? 


Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## СЛАВЯНЫЧ

интересно с америкосами в воздухе встречались .может невзначай за учениями смотрели

----------


## An-Z

> An-Z Спасибо за фотографии (особенно Ка-50)
> к МОЕМУ сожалению я  не нашел здесь  фотографий кабины КА 50 изнутри и лопастей винтов ,
> а посему  не могли бы вы  дать  пару ответов ,если Вас не затруднит, на следующие вопросы:
> 1. Какого цвета кабина изнутри у этого борта ?
> 2. В какие цвета окрашены лопасти винтов? 
> 
> 
> Заранее СПАСИБО!


1. кабина в основном чёрная.
2. лопасти чёрные с обеих сторон..

америкосов наши в воздухе не встречали..

----------


## штЫрлиц

еще раз спасибо за ответ.
наверное я неправильно задал вопрос, по винту меня интересует цвет кромки винта .(он там окрашен в светлый цвет  , я вот только разобрать не могу белый или серебристый ).

----------


## An-Z

передняя кромка лопасти - полированная сталь..

----------


## штЫрлиц

Огромное спасибо !!! Вы мне очень помогли !!!

----------

